

IPv6 for consumers on DSL at last - AndrewDucker
http://revk.www.me.uk/2011/11/ipv6-for-consumers-on-dsl-at-last.html

======
AndrewDucker
Am I along in finding it staggering that manufacturers are still so far behind
the curve on this one?

And that some of them are still questioning why home users would want ipv6 -
you'd think that communications companies would keep up to date with
technology news...

